# Exterior Lights



## RogueMan (Oct 29, 2017)

I've been experiencing a problem with my new Rogue, or at least I think its a problem. Maybe I am missing something. When I hit the unlock button on the key fob sometimes the lights come on sometimes they don't??? Has anyone else had this issue? Any input is appreciated.


----------

